# Retriever that doesn't retrieve?



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max is almost nine and has never had a bit of interest in retrieving. His limit is three times, after that he looks at you like, "If you're going to keep throwing it away, fine, I'm not going to get it for you."


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

Some dogs you have to teach to retrieve. Sit in a hallway with two balls. Hype one up - shake it, bounce, get her interested in it. Roll it down the hallway. When she gets it, use the second ball to get her to come back to you. Repeat.


----------



## NFexec (Jul 14, 2012)

laprincessa said:


> Max is almost nine and has never had a bit of interest in retrieving. His limit is three times, after that he looks at you like, "If you're going to keep throwing it away, fine, I'm not going to get it for you."


LOL! Our Greta is just like that! Sometimes she'll run after a thrown stick or ball... but after a gnaw or three, she often just drops it and walks onto something else. ADD? Probably just the way she is! :waves:

Doug & Linda


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

18 weeks is pretty young - they're still so easily distracted at that age. But I'm surprised she doesn't want to at least chase down the thrown object. I agree with Rkaymay - hype it up, offer the ball, pull it away, get the pup all excited about it, then toss it - just a short distance. If she runs to it, whoop it up. YAAAAAAY! Good GIRL!! Get all excited. If she brings it back, do it again. If she doesn't, go get it and do the same thing again. I'd just do it 2-3 times though, don't overdo and make it boring, Then try again later.


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

My girl was actually better as a puppy but is less interested as she gets older. She loves to find a ball laying around and bring it to me but she seems to just want me to throw it for the other dogs. I'll throw it and the other dogs will chase it and bring it back. Then she'll try to take it from them and give it back to me. Is that lazy or what?

She does, however, get really excited for one particular squeaker toy. She will chase that. But, so do the other dogs and... well... they have more practice (because she makes them fetch most of the time) and get it faster.

Long story short, you might want to try different toys. The squeaker toy I got is actually a cheap one from Petsmart. Our puppy got it from graduating from training class but all three of them love it. Try taking your puppy to the store and see what they react too.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

My sweet boy Sheldon is 3 years old and is just like Max . He'll retrieve maybe 3 times . Not a far distance either. But walking he'll walk for miles. I've had 3 other female goldens in the past and they loved to retrieve. So I guess some will like to
retrieve and some won't. 
Maggie is young ,18 weeks, she still might like to retrieve as she gets older.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Be thankful. Lol! My dogs are so retrieving crazy I don't get a moment's peace. If I try to sit down, I get at least three dogs bringing tennis balls to me because I obviously need something to do. 

I think 18 weeks is pretty young. Give it a couple more months. And I second the hyping it up. Sometimes it takes a while for them to "discover" how much they like it.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Here are a couple of videos on building drive:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8G_nsctjLw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJlnC1AakpA

I like the chase games. You might be able to see some similar exercises on Bill Hillmann's Youtube page. He teaches that the dog should be very excited before going to fetch. You might have to jump around a little too.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If a dog is a natural retriever, they are nuts about bringing stuff back to you and carrying stuff by the time you bring them home at 7-8 weeks. It's one of the "tests" they do on dogs. May not rule a puppy out for an obedience home... it just means the dogs have to be taught to retrieve. And with play and rewards - they become pretty good retrievers, even though they weren't born with it. 

You see the same thing in other breeds - they may not be natural retrievers, but through play and training, they get pretty good at it and actually enjoy the whole game. 

My Jacks - first thing I saw with him was him trying to get everything and anything in his mouth. His breeder set him down on the floor for a little in their office/waiting area while I wrote the final check... and Jacks went running off to grab the toys hanging on the wall and went strutting around with the toys in his mouth. Even when my sister picked him up and held him by the desk near where I was writing the check and talking to the breeder, Jacks was reaching over grabbing pencils from the pencil cup and so on. He wanted to have stuff in his mouth. As a puppy - the best reward after a training session was a retrieve session. Just retrieving alone was the biggest reward. This is what a golden retriever should be - and it's very useful for training if the dog has all that right from the start.

Bertie tested the other way as a puppy. He had a lot of chase drive, but he didn't necessarily have the idea of having something in his mouth at all times. He was more into chasing fast moving objects and so on. Teaching hold and retrieve to him was difficult but not impossible. And through reps and rewards (and mild modified FF), he actually is a pretty good retriever now. We started him in field training for a little while. In the opinion of the person we were training with, he'd be very easy to get a JH with. With just a little work since he didn't have a set idea of "have to" and "want to" for the whole game. My work schedule changed so I was unable to continue these classes (I was also bored), but it was something that was definitely possible even with a dog not born with it. You just have to really work on consistency, play, and train. 

Actually, I'll put this here - because I want a very solid retrieve for obedience, I rarely to never do actual retrieves just casual or play with the younger dog. It is always in a training context and for purpose. Or if I do throw anything for the dogs - I do not use any words or posture or anything that could be confused for me actually throwing something to be retrieved.

Problem with retrieves just casual or play is people throw things and the dogs chase after them... but there isn't always any pressure to bring the things directly back and you quickly have a broken retrieve habit. Even dogs who are natural retrievers get like this after just a short period of time.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

On dry land, Max has little interest in retrieving. Throw the tennis ball, and he may amble out and bring it back once or twice. However, introduce water, in the form of a pool, lake or ocean, and he becomes a retrieving maniac. He will retrieve a ball or bumper all day long and will only stop if you stop.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

My Thor will definitely run or swim after anything that's thrown, and often bring it back, but he seems torn between giving me the item or trying to get chased or keeping it to chew on for a while. He will always retrieve, and give the item to me about 60% of the time. The rest of the time he will bring it really close but then not come all the way to give it. I think we had a natural retriever but my kids ruined him by engaging in play chasing. I don't have a lot invested in this since we don't do obedience or hunt trials, but I have tried various things to fix it and at times gotten more solid predictability. One way I've done this is by rewarding when he gives the item to me. Another technique I've tried is, if he doesn't directly bring me the item I turn my back and disengage from the activity. More often than not he's bringing it back to me to get my attention again. But clearly I'm not the best at training a reliable retrieve.


----------



## Goldiedox (Jan 27, 2016)

How would you all recommend "teaching" or encouraging retrieving with a very young pup? Would throwing a toy/rewarding for bringing it back suffice?


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> 18 weeks is pretty young - they're still so easily distracted at that age. But I'm surprised she doesn't want to at least chase down the thrown object. I agree with Rkaymay - hype it up, offer the ball, pull it away, get the pup all excited about it, then toss it - just a short distance. If she runs to it, whoop it up. YAAAAAAY! Good GIRL!! Get all excited. If she brings it back, do it again. If she doesn't, go get it and do the same thing again. I'd just do it 2-3 times though, don't overdo and make it boring, Then try again later.



This seems like a good way to start!


----------



## Poppy2 (Jun 23, 2015)

SweetCin said:


> My Maggie is 18 weeks and very playful, affectionate and sweet; however, no matter what we throw, she won't retrieve. Most of the time she won't even chase the object down. Is this normal? Is this behavior learned? Any ideas on how to get her to retrieve? Thanks!


Monkey see, Monkey do.

Find another dog that retrievers and let Maggie observe all the fun.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

A retrieve is made up of a group of behaviors.

The very basic is the dog has to want to pick up the object.
Then he/she has to hold it.

1. dog wants the object.
2. dog wants to run out to the object
3. dog wants to pick up the object
4. dog wants to hold the object for an extended amount of time
5. dog wants to bring the object back into your space
6. dog wants to give you the object.

In a formal retrieve the dog also must sit in heel position until released, bring it back and sit directly in front position, give the object, then move back into heel position.

So, no matter if you are a pet owner or a competition owner there is more than one behavior and if you don't have any one of them you just can't play the game.

If the dog won't take it/pick it up or give it back you just can't play the game.

Start teaching the dog to take it from your hand. Once the dog will take it you then you need to work on the dog holding it for short durations slowly building the time of the hold. The next step is to put a cue on the dog giving you the object.

So the beginning steps to teach a retrieve are all done right in your space.

Once the dog can take it from your hand and give it to you then you want to put the object at your feet and ask the dog to take it and give. Slowly moving the distance between you and the object. Then you can start throwing it short distances.

The beginning should be done with very low distractions. Someone suggested a hallway so as you bulld distance there really isn't anywhere for the dog to go but back to you.

For each behavior in the beginning the dog should be rewarded. As the dog learns to like the game the retrieve itself will be the reward but for young pups/dogs and dogs that don't know the game rules and are being taught they need lots of reinforcement.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5phL604aZDA Donna Hill take and hold

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oFO9Z0oHBA Donna Hill teaching a retrieve


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

I feel bad for Link. Zelda is such a retrieving maniac that he has almost no chance at ever getting the ball and bringing it back. However, he loves to take the ball and play keep away from her.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

My boy decided at the age of 10 that maaaaaaybe retrieving the ball wouldn't be beneath him after all. 
Some dogs get in line twice for the retrieving gene!


Cody still won't swim.


Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Rkaymay said:


> I feel bad for Link. Zelda is such a retrieving maniac that he has almost no chance at every getting the ball and bringing it back. However, he loves to take the ball and play keep away from her.


Poor Angus has no chance of retrieving anything if Ax is around. He is reduced to trying to wrestle the object out of Ax's mouth (with little success typically) on the return trip.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

A friend of mine has trained her dog (a rescue of no particular breeding) to bring the ball back and literally slap it right into her hand. The reasoning behind this was so that he could play fetch with a blind person. It is quite cool actually.


----------



## Jim and Hank (Jun 29, 2011)

Great fun reading everyone's experience with retrieving! With the goldens I have had it has been a mixed bag. The two I got from pups were good retrievers. The second took a bit of training because a son had turned retrieving into a game of chase the dog! Hank only had a bit of retrieving interest when we hung around with two other goldens. One of those was from field trial stock and she was one of the type who would not stop. The other not so much but the three of them together - well it was a competition to see who would get the ball. Then came along Nikki and Millie to our house. They had the same Dad but different mothers. Nikki is a non stop retriever - goes and goes and goes and goes. Loves to have a ball in her mouth all the time. Millie could not care less. I should say I got Hank at eight years old in 2011 and Millie & Nikki at 7 in years old in 2014. Every once in awhile Hank will enjoy taking a ball a driving Nikki crazy but he has no interest in retrieving. Lots of good advice from the other posters here. If it is what you want it will take some work. Good luck!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

My golden was not 'born' to retrieve though he did learn when he got older from his housemate a border collie, his 'passion' is to use his nose, loves to track. They are all different, have unique innate talents, sometimes we need to take the time to figure out what those 'talents' are. We can teach them what we want them to know, but when we discover what they love to do, what is 'natural' for them, they really enjoy it, and we can have a lot of fun with them. 

It is totally normal, eighteen weeks is still very young, give her some time, she may develop an interest as she gets older, or she may show you that there is something else that she truly loves to do.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I highly recommend checking out Connie Cleveland's stuff. She writes for that GRCA News and her videos are great. 

I used a modified version of her methods (because I am not the trainer she is, I needed more time on certain behaviors) on my last puppy and she was a reliable retriever at just a few months old. You know not like long distances or test ready, but always got brought it back and delivered to hand. 

Here is a video showing how she starts. http://youtu.be/xIfGT1TsdxE

I plan to start like this with any new puppies.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Laura - the way that lab puppy was retrieving, that's what I had with Jacks. And that's what you want to see when testing a puppy. And when you hear people talking about breeding dogs for PURPOSE so you don't lose important stuff, that is kinda what they are talking about. By the time these puppies are 4 months old and in the right hands - they are crazy to watch retrieving because the actual retrieve is the reward for them. 

If you don't have it - it's not a huge deal (yes it's a big deal of wrong for the breed, but you can work around it). Any dog can be trained to retrieve. It just takes more time and or you have to use other methods besides simply relying on the toys or even rewards being motivation enough. As I said, I added a little mild FF (I don't ear pinch or stuff like that) with Bertie and it's been completely easy ever since. When he knows he's working, he's a little dynamo.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

SweetCin said:


> My Maggie is 18 weeks and very playful, affectionate and sweet; however, no matter what we throw, she won't retrieve. Most of the time she won't even chase the object down. Is this normal? Is this behavior learned? Any ideas on how to get her to retrieve? Thanks!


Put yourself in Maggie's paws for a moment. You throw a ball and you expect her to run and get it and bring it back to you. How boring and pointless unless water is involved. My boy (he's 3) will do it maybe 2 times then be more interested in the sparrow 100 ft. above in the maple tree. He gives me this look like "You're old and I'm young." So we now play pepper. It's a very old baseball infield practice drill. I bring out a bucket of tennis balls and have my good ol Mickey Mantle Louisville Slugger. I hit him a ground ball he runs it down. Drops it and I hit him a line drive. He catches it and drops it. I hit him a fly ball he catches it and drops it. When the bucket of balls is empty he runs around and brings them all back to the bucket and we start over. It really keeps his attention and he's always smiling.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm not an expert. I've owned dogs for over 35 years. I do believe that some dogs just have no interest in fetching or retrieving. Most of our dogs would retrieve if we found the right object. The one exception was our Husky, Romeo. He simply had no interest in retrieving. He'd run & play soccer with me trying to steal the ball away, but if I kicked or threw it across the yard, I was going to get it myself, because he's just turn & walk away, as if to say no thanks. You threw it, you go get it.
Our daughter has a brown lab retriever, that loves to chase a ball, bring it back & be half way out to the yard again before i could through it. As soon as the ball chasing starts, Romeo would go & watch while lying on the deck.


----------



## Jim and Hank (Jun 29, 2011)

Tennyson said:


> Put yourself in Maggie's paws for a moment. You throw a ball and you expect her to run and get it and bring it back to you. How boring and pointless unless water is involved. My boy (he's 3) will do it maybe 2 times then be more interested in the sparrow 100 ft. above in the maple tree. He gives me this look like "You're old and I'm young." So we now play pepper. It's a very old baseball infield practice drill. I bring out a bucket of tennis balls and have my good ol Mickey Mantle Louisville Slugger. I hit him a ground ball he runs it down. Drops it and I hit him a line drive. He catches it and drops it. I hit him a fly ball he catches it and drops it. When the bucket of balls is empty he runs around and brings them all back to the bucket and we start over. It really keeps his attention and he's always smiling.


Well of my three Nikki is the retriever and she loves to retrieve more on dry ground then in water, although she will retriever from water from hours upon hours without stopping. What she really loves is retrieving in the woods. My cottage is in heavy woods. She loves to retrieve starting off from the deck which is about 12' above the ground. It is amazing to watch her trot through the woods with her nose down until she gets on the scent. To make it more difficult for her and to get a break, at times I will throw the ball so that it winds up under the wooden walkway. She will do her damndest to get at it, even crawling under the walkway where you would not think she could get. If she cannot get under she just sits there until you come and get it for her. She loves this and will go on for hours and hours. So it is just not water for some dogs! Each is unique in their own way!


----------



## Max209 (Mar 25, 2016)

My last Golden was an impressive retriever. He would chase tennis with extreme and unending enthusiasm. It was lots of fun for me too, and it was kinda cool to have the fastest dog at the dog park. I'm not sure how he got this way, because I never trained him to retrieve - he trained me to throw. The other aspect of his behavior was that he would not go in water more than ankle deep, not a swimmer at all. His mother was also an extremely enthusiastic and athletic tennis ball retriever. So, it could be genetic, but I think he may have been simply copying his mother's behavior. You may want to have him play with another dog that's an enthusiastic retriever and see if following their example is easier than trying to learn from a human.


----------

